# R8 stripe??



## beradycavs (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been searching around a lil and im thinking that over the winter i may try out a lil vinyl and put a "R8 style" stripe from the rear window to the side skirt? opinions? pictures?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

beradycavs said:


> I have been searching around a lil and im thinking that over the winter i may try out a lil vinyl and put a "R8 style" stripe from the rear window to the side skirt? opinions? pictures?


OPINION: there's a special place in hell for people that do this to TTs.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

cheers


----------



## beradycavs (Sep 22, 2010)

I guess thats acceptable haha. Absolutely no scene here unless you run a buru....so kinda lookin to stand out. 
and budgets like water tight:banghead:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

beradycavs said:


> I guess thats acceptable haha. Absolutely no scene here unless you run a buru....so kinda lookin to stand out.
> and budgets like water tight:banghead:


You already stand out...you own a TT in a world of burus. :thumbup: 

cheers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't do it.:facepalm:


----------



## beradycavs (Sep 22, 2010)

guess its settled was just throwing a line out there :laugh:


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

TTC2k5 said:


> OPINION: there's a special place in hell for people that do this to TTs.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> cheers


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Do this instead:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Fiero with a Ferrari body kit. Need I say more?


----------



## beradycavs (Sep 22, 2010)

Id love to have the mk2 but yeah this was the stripe in theory. That body kit is fairly pricey but it looks sooo good. im torn between being an clean OEM plus and an then something stupid crazy. i have the old jetta rocket ship (lol) that i can do stupid stuff too though.


----------



## beradycavs (Sep 22, 2010)

they stopped making the fiero because the next generation they would of came out with was going to have a power the weight ratio that would of made the vettes of that era old fiberglass turds. just sayin still not a fan.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

R8 Stripes on TT 8N = :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

beradycavs said:


> Id love to have the mk2 but yeah this was the stripe in theory. That body kit is fairly pricey but it looks sooo good. im torn between being an clean OEM plus and an then something stupid crazy. i have the old jetta rocket ship (lol) that i can do stupid stuff too though.


Your taste will come with time as you dial in the aesthetics. Your vision will change a little over the years. Partly because you might not realize what works until you try it. And for me, my taste has changed/matured because I know what's out there and what's possible. It's a constantly evolving process.


----------

